# Word from my mother...



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just thought I'd share - you may know this already, or just not want to do it cos it's weird.

Me mam, seeing the brushed steel finish on my new (old) Gagg today (it's showing lots of marks and smudges that didn't shift with soap and water) said:

"Eeeeeee, you know what'll bring that up lovely... olive oil. Gis a bit of kitchen roll".

She set to it ("don't lash it on mind, yer not gonna fry it") and in 5 minutes it was gleaming like new! Showroom standard I'm telling ya.

Says she swears by it for the similar finish on her oven and hob. Looking at the kitchen roll it had removed a fair bit of muck I hadn't even realise was there.

I may well be the last to hear about this, or there may be other reasons why it's a bit yucky, but I thought it was cool.

thanks mam.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mums know best! Brilliant...

I've heard the same goes for baby oil too, though getting caught oiling up your machine with that stuff could cause a few raised eyebrows over Christmas...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Mums know best! Brilliant...
> 
> I've heard the same goes for baby oil too, though getting caught oiling up your machine with that stuff could cause a few raised eyebrows over Christmas...


If thats the case don't do it in the early evening only wearing your studded leather thong and gimp mask next time.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Used to use olive oil on my stainless Smeg cooker. It's amazing little tip


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just don't take a selfie whilst doing that Charlie. We're currently rated for under 15 viewing...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Just don't take a selfie whilst doing that Charlie. We're currently rated for under 15 viewing...


It wasn't me Sir it was Milanski, honest guv.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried this on the Beuno kettle I bought from Johnny and it brought it back to life.

Cheers for the tip.

Your mum is a mum among mums I'd say.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Baby oil works well too and smell better for cleaning!


----------

